# Chakra Energies



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 28, 2015)

who knows about them???


----------



## Alienwidow (Sep 28, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> who knows about them???


Hippes?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 30, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Hippes?


yes but even beyond that.

this is the future. because it has been here FOREVER.

spirituality is alive


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 30, 2015)

@tyler.durden

I know tyler loves all to do with chakra


----------



## Alienwidow (Sep 30, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> yes but even beyond that.
> 
> this is the future. because it has been here FOREVER.
> 
> spirituality is alive


Most guys on this site are meat and potatos hard working blood, sweat, and tears kinda people. They want facts and proof of any theory proposed or theres no reason to listen. 
Its like heatless bbq, my bbq runs at 235, chicken three hours, shoulder five hours, sausage an hour and 45 minutes, pork belly five hours. This thread is kinda like like your handle, theres an idea and no backing behind a proposed idea.....


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 1, 2015)

There is no good reason to believe chakras exist. There is exactly as much evidence for chakras as there is for flummers, which is a word I just made up. Anyone who tells you they "know" about them in anything other than a historical context is being disingenuous.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Oct 1, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Most guys on this site are meat and potatos hard working blood, sweat, and tears kinda people. They want facts and proof of any theory proposed or theres no reason to listen.
> Its like heatless bbq, my bbq runs at 235, chicken three hours, shoulder five hours, sausage an hour and 45 minutes, pork belly five hours. This thread is kinda like like your handle, theres an idea and no backing behind a proposed idea.....


where is the fire?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 1, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Most guys on this site are meat and potatos hard working blood, sweat, and tears kinda people. They want facts and proof of any theory proposed or theres no reason to listen.
> Its like heatless bbq, my bbq runs at 235, chicken three hours, shoulder five hours, sausage an hour and 45 minutes, pork belly five hours. This thread is kinda like like your handle, theres an idea and no backing behind a proposed idea.....


that is what is wrong with You male energied NOOBS.
Makes Me wonder why You grow pot...

wake the funk up to YOURSELF


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 1, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> where is the fire?


no where... except the universal soul that binds Us all together


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 1, 2015)

Heisenberg said:


> There is no good reason to believe chakras exist. There is exactly as much evidence for chakras as there is for flummers, which is a word I just made up. Anyone who tells you they "know" about them in anything other than a historical context is being disingenuous.


watch....as days go by....You will hear the word chakra more and more and then one day you will be all....hmmmmm....wonder what this really is all about and then boom.....you actually wake up


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 1, 2015)

Chakras are the supposed focal points for prana, or chi, or various other "life energies". They are appropriated from an Eastern mysticism iteration of the pre-scientific idea of vitality. They main points are known as Sahasrara, Ajna, Vishuddha, Anahata, Manipura, Swadhisthana, and Mulaghara. Depending on which "expert" you talk to, there are various other minor, lesser, and sub-chakras. 

It's precisely that I have been exposed to and explored these ideas that I reject them, not because I just need to open my eyes. The idea of chakras is at best inaccurate and at worst dangerous.


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 1, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> that is what is wrong with You male energied NOOBS.
> Makes Me wonder why You grow pot...
> 
> wake the funk up to YOURSELF


Read my quote bud. I asked you for proof that you cant provide. And to answer your question i grow pot for a couple old war vets with pst, anxiety, schizophrenia, one woman with cancer, a man with limes disease, a man who lost the use of his legs because of an electrical accident, a woman who has epilepsy, another super old dude and his buddies, myself, and a couple of my friends. I just got done making a batch of butter for a woman who doesnt smoke weed but has cancer and is going through kemo. She lives in a trailer park and cant even give me any money for them because shes broke as shit from paying for all the medications they keep making her buy. I dont grow so i can get totally fucked up and talk about hippy shit all day and drop acid. Im done writing this post because my "male energy" is about to show itself in the form of rage right away.


----------



## justugh (Oct 2, 2015)

what do u want to know about it 

it is coming from Chinese medical practice...also in Tibetan culture ...several others too in a modified form 
practical is the medical application (chinese figured out the human body is electrical driven so they invented acupuncture in ways of altering the body currents to fix troubles just like a computer in a car)
then u got the spiritual side (the real kung fu master the real monks all those stories are based of ppl that had mastered using some aspect of it ) the idea that ppl are able to more then they think is old this using a set patterns of sound waves and meditation u can fix/aline all the point and open up to the universe .....to find the still point in the chaos


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 2, 2015)

There have been well over 3000 published studies looking at acupuncture and there is no clear indication that it works as anything other than a placebo. It works no better than giving someone a sugar pill. But that doesn't mean we haven't learned anything from all those studies. We did learn that acupuncture works just as well no matter where you put the needles. You don't have to follow the meridian points or any sort of flow of lifeforce. You can stick them in random places and get the same results. A little over a decade ago someone figured out how to make "sham" needles. They are designed so that neither the practitioner nor the patient can tell if they have been stuck with a needle or not. They are essentially the equivalent of toothpicks covered in paper. To the practitioner it feels like they are depressing a needle, and to the patent it feels like a needle has been inserted. So we were then able to do true double-blinded studies. Since then we've learned that it doesn't matter if you use needles at all. The patients who really were stuck with needles reported the same effects as those who were simply poked with toothpicks. 

So, it doesn't matter where you stick the needles and it doesn't matter if you use needles. Sticking needles into specific places is what defines acupuncture. If you can get the same effects with or without acupuncture, then acupuncture itself is quite useless.

And acupuncture uses meridian points, not chakras. Those are two different philosophies that developed at different times and different places. They've only been conflated in recent times by new-agers who can't be bothered to learn the history. 

We also don't see evidence of life-energy when we look at monks, gurus or chi masters. What we do see is a collection of parlor tricks. It's very strange that when chi does manifest itself, it seems to only be able to do so in ways that have counterparts in stage magic. Many of the tricks can even be purchased in magic shops.


https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/an-industry-of-worthless-acupuncture-studies/

http://journals.lww.com/anesthesia-analgesia/pages/default.aspx


----------



## New Age United (Oct 2, 2015)

Heisenberg said:


> There have been well over 3000 published studies looking at acupuncture and there is no clear indication that it works as anything other than a placebo. It works no better than giving someone a sugar pill. But that doesn't mean we haven't learned anything from all those studies. We did learn that acupuncture works just as well no matter where you put the needles. You don't have to follow the meridian points or any sort of flow of lifeforce. You can stick them in random places and get the same results. A little over a decade ago someone figured out how to make "sham" needles. They are designed so that neither the practitioner nor the patient can tell if they have been stuck with a needle or not. They are essentially the equivalent of toothpicks covered in paper. To the practitioner it feels like they are depressing a needle, and to the patent it feels like a needle has been inserted. So we were then able to do true double-blinded studies. Since then we've learned that it doesn't matter if you use needles at all. The patients who really were stuck with needles reported the same effects as those who were simply poked with toothpicks.
> 
> So, it doesn't matter where you stick the needles and it doesn't matter if you use needles. Sticking needles into specific places is what defines acupuncture. If you can get the same effects with or without acupuncture, then acupuncture itself is quite useless.
> 
> ...


I do believe that I have mastered my chi, by mastering Zen, yes I know they are different philosophies Zen has nothing to do with the chi but by quieting my mind I was able to become directly aware of my chi as it is in the body and affecting the mind, I was able to gain control of my chi by surrendering resistance to it, and like a spinning wheel that no longer has force acting upon it eventually both my negative and positive emotions lost momentum and became still. I am a paranoid schizophrenic and trust me it was a matter of survival for this to happen. I respect your opinions heisenberg, do you believe that the chi exists or no? I wanta start a debate damn it the philosophy thread is dead.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 2, 2015)

There isn't much to debate. As I've said, there is no good reason to believe chi exists. That doesn't mean you can't believe in it, it just means you have no good reason to. Plenty of people have used meditation to achieve peace yet not believed in chi at all. While it's fine to use it as a sort of construct in your mind to help you focus, it is irresponsible to tell others that chi is anything more than that. It's the difference between belief and knowledge.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 2, 2015)

Heisenberg said:


> There isn't much to debate. As I've said, there is no good reason to believe chi exists. That doesn't mean you can't believe in it, it just means you have no good reason to. Plenty of people have used meditation to achieve peace yet not believed in chi at all. While it's fine to use it as a sort of construct in your mind to help you focus, it is irresponsible to tell others that chi is anything more than that. It's the difference between belief and knowledge.


Yes you have a point, what I refer to as chi could really just be emotional energy in my body, I can not be certain myself if it is what is traditionally called chi. I'm going to start a philosophy only thread just in case you are interested heisenberg, I'll post it in a few mins in ss&p.


----------



## justugh (Oct 2, 2015)

i have had this debate so many times 

the idea of Chi and chakras ....is just modify and manipulation of energies our own body makes same idea of bio rhythm feedback (which is alot fun freak out doctors with a little practice )
the first thing u must know is the human body is just a complex bio engine nothing more then that ...at the current lvl most ppl use 4-6% of their minds the best is 8-10% (never heard of anyone breaking the 10% barrier not even einstine) 

say what u will i seen some fucked up shit over the years i know the shit works .......i have seen a iron shirt show (bare skin bamboo spears broken on the skin did not pierce but cut fruit perfectly .....blades were sharp and real) .....i seen the 80 year old man kick ass with walking stick (a real old man sawl the upper body ) .


----------



## New Age United (Oct 2, 2015)

justugh said:


> i have had this debate so many times
> 
> the idea of Chi and chakras ....is just modify and manipulation of energies our own body makes same idea of bio rhythm feedback (which is alot fun freak out doctors with a little practice )
> the first thing u must know is the human body is just a complex bio engine nothing more then that ...at the current lvl most ppl use 4-6% of their minds the best is 8-10% (never heard of anyone breaking the 10% barrier not even einstine)
> ...


The human body is just a complex bioengine nothing more can you please explain t his complex bioengine in layman's terms. I'm pretty sure every part of the human brain is active at certain points to say we only use 10% is just not accurate, can you provide some peer reviewed data to support your assertions.

The old man that taught me my wisdom can fly behind you in an attack and when you turn around he can tap you on the forehead and render you unconscious.


----------



## justugh (Oct 2, 2015)

New Age United said:


> The human body is just a complex bioengine nothing more can you please explain t his complex bioengine in layman's terms. I'm pretty sure every part of the human brain is active at certain points to say we only use 10% is just not accurate, can you provide some peer reviewed data to support your assertions.
> 
> The old man that taught me my wisdom can fly behind you in an attack and when you turn around he can tap you on the forehead and render you unconscious.



ok think about life 
oxygen in Co2 out .......food in shit out 
it just a bunch of simple bio reaction combined to make a whole great then the parts .....complex all parts working in there own area but together they are able to do more 
the whole body is like this the blood flowing in the vein system .....the muscles moving because energy shoots down the nerve system 

the brain power study is old data i will admit that i have not hear about anything more since the mid 90s 
but no one breaks the 10% if they did they would be the smartest person of all times .....just google the words ( avg person brain power ....most brain capacity ever measured )
humans only use a small faction of there minds most of it lays dormant .....they just made a movie based on that idea Lucy 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2872732/


----------



## justugh (Oct 2, 2015)

here 
http://www.washington.edu/news/2013/08/27/researcher-controls-colleagues-motions-in-1st-human-brain-to-brain-interface/

i had this idea when i was a child ........i can save about 60,000 ppl a year from bad effects to anesthetic
it is really simple to use some electrodes to attach to a person during their Sleep ........measure and record it 

then during surgery ....they use the recording with some probes to induce a deep rem sleep for as long as they need.....using your own patterns at a slightly higher energy output to over ride your natural wake up call


----------



## New Age United (Oct 2, 2015)

justugh said:


> ok think about life
> oxygen in Co2 out .......food in shit out
> it just a bunch of simple bio reaction combined to make a whole great then the parts .....complex all parts working in there own area but together they are able to do more
> the whole body is like this the blood flowing in the vein system .....the muscles moving because energy shoots down the nerve system
> ...


The first paragraph is barely coherent, fragments of logic trying to be connected by assumption, by Narrowing down certain parts of the machine you believe you can develop a whole idea of what the entire machine entails but truly the machine is more than just the sum of its parts. 

The human mind is complete, with any individual using every faculty of such, if the human brain has only evolved to run at 10% capacity then truly nature was wasting it's time. We each use the full extent of our minds and the mind is not capable of exceeding it's natural capacity. Therefore we use 100% of our brain power.


----------



## justugh (Oct 2, 2015)

New Age United said:


> The first paragraph is barely coherent, fragments of logic trying to be connected by assumption, by Narrowing down certain parts of the machine you believe you can develop a whole idea of what the entire machine entails but truly the machine is more than just the sum of its parts.
> 
> The human mind is complete, with any individual using every faculty of such, if the human brain has only evolved to run at 10% capacity then truly nature was wasting it's time. We each use the full extent of our minds and the mind is not capable of exceeding it's natural capacity. Therefore we use 100% of our brain power.


i am sorry but we do not ........we might access 100% over the day ....but at no time does anyone use 10% of it at any one time 
whatz the scan MIR or CAT one of those they can show u pics and video and measure what response are in what areas in the head .......show me one with 100% lit up 

if ppl were able to use all of the mind at one time for what ever function they wanted ....would be great (think about a blind man the sense of smell and touch and hearing ) and to have sight on top of that 

i am sorry but no one has they no one is able to do that .......that would be someone using more then 10% of mind at one time


----------



## New Age United (Oct 2, 2015)

justugh said:


> i am sorry but we do not ........we might access 100% over the day ....but at no time does anyone use 10% of it at any one time
> whatz the scan MIR or CAT one of those they can show u pics and video and measure what response are in what areas in the head .......show me one with 100% lit up
> 
> if ppl were able to use all of the mind at one time for what ever function they wanted ....would be great (think about a blind man the sense of smell and touch and hearing ) and to have sight on top of that
> ...


Perhaps you have a point, maybe not able to use the whole mind at once and not nearly able to access the whole of an individual's knowledge at once, not even .01% but imo we all use 100% of our brain power, even if that is less than 10% of our brains capacity.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 3, 2015)

http://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/reviving-the-10-brain-myth/

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/do-people-only-use-10-percent-of-their-brains/

http://gizmodo.com/where-the-10-percent-of-our-brains-myth-comes-from-a-1598507369


----------



## justugh (Oct 3, 2015)

Heisenberg said:


> http://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/reviving-the-10-brain-myth/
> 
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/do-people-only-use-10-percent-of-their-brains/
> 
> ...


like i said prove me wrong show me a image of a brain 100% active all of it firing at once 
not just little section here little section there .the whole thing untill i see that nothing u can say will change my thoughts 

but u can not since no one on the planet can do it


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 3, 2015)

It is not incumbent upon me to disprove your claim. The burden of proof falls to you. I've given links explaining why the 10% brain myth is fundamentally wrong.



> No one claims that the entire brain is working at maximal capacity all the time, or even at any time. A certain amount of the brain is working just to be conscious, and then different parts of the brain, collaborating in different networks, will become active during specific tasks. But you cannot do a complex mathematical problem, compose a poem, engage in abstract reasoning, listen to music, identify an odor, and examine a complex visual puzzle all at the same time. But that’s what it would take for most of your brain to be active at one moment.


If someone's brain is "firing all at once" they would be having a tonic-clonic seizure. It's a sign of abnormal brain function that usually suggests epilepsy.



> Your body becomes rigid due to strong muscular contractions (the tonic part). You lose consciousness and fall. Your chest muscles contract and force air out of your mouth, often with a grunt. Your jaw muscles contract and you may bite your tongue. Saliva may escape from your mouth. Your bladder may contract and you may pass urine. This stiff or tonic phase soon passes into the clonic (shaking or convulsive) phase. This occurs when the muscles repeatedly contract and relax. Your whole body appears to shake. This may last from a few seconds to a few minutes.


Doesn't sound like "untapped potential" to me.

The problem is that you are associating intelligence and ability with how much of the brain is working at once. There is nothing to suggest Einstein was using any more of his brain at any given time than the rest of us do. The brain and nervous system are too complicated for such a simple view to hold up. Digging your feet in and declaring that you wont change your mind is just a long-winded way of telling us you are closed minded. It simply substitutes stubbornness in place of evidence and argumentation. It also presupposes that we care if your mind gets changed.


----------



## hejsan75 (Oct 14, 2015)

When i am on Cannabis and listen to the right music i can open my heart chakra a little. I just focus on the heart area somewhat.
Then i have noticed that i become more intelligent. Have solved several problems that helped me making money that i would never have done otherwise.


----------



## hejsan75 (Oct 14, 2015)

Try it for yourself. You can also quite easily prove that the spiritual is real by listening for a high pitch sound in the center of your head.
Use ear plugs. Tinnitus may be real but it´s not the sound i hear at least. When you focus on it the sound changes. Concentrate on the highest frequency and let it take you away. Never focus on lower chakras.


----------



## Chef BrownSauce (Oct 15, 2015)

I would say that this entire thread escalated quickly. Then everyone schooled and shut up. I enjoyed the banter lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2015)

Chef BrownSauce said:


> I would say that this entire thread escalated quickly. Then everyone schooled and shut up. I enjoyed the banter lol.


It was a clinic: morons spout ignorant drivel and Heis comes is to teach Reality 101. Always entertaining...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 6, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/chakra-energies-education-of-the-soul.887471/page-2#post-12045638

check this thread out ^^^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 16, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> watch....as days go by....You will hear the word chakra more and more and then one day you will be all....hmmmmm....wonder what this really is all about and then boom.....you actually wake up


----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 16, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


>


I see you @HeatlessBBQ

@12 mins


----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 16, 2016)

I had some real light recently, it worked.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 17, 2016)

This philosophy has been around since BC. Nice to see people still honor the ancient ways. My Kundalini is totally acting up. Most be the springtime energy. Its pounding


----------



## VegasWinner (Apr 18, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> who knows about them???


I know about chakras. We all have them from top of head to our groin. each has a different color and they form an aura


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi so the aura are the different colors that Surround you. You can get a photo of it its called a kirlian camera. Sorry didn't mean to sound 
like a bitch! Because I am definitely not!


----------



## VegasWinner (Apr 18, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Hi so the aura are the different colors that Surround you. You can get a photo of it its called a kirlian camera. Sorry didn't mean to sound
> like a bitch! Because I am definitely not!


Yes. based on your attitude and emotions, your aura changes colors. Source Light is white, healing light is lavender, etc. Your emotions hot, cold, etc, red, blue. A friend of mine does chakras and she has some videos to explain it here. ->



 April talks about energy healing and chakra's at about 14 minutes in after two live healings. She teaches how to's for energy, chakra's etc, even Oracle Healing. peace.
namaste


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 18, 2016)

"You could measure how much money theTooth Fairy leaves under the pillow, whether she leaves more cash for the first or lasttooth, whether the payoff is greater if you leave the tooth in a plastic baggie versus wrapped in Kleenex. You can get all kinds of good data that is reproducible and statistically significant. Yes, you have learned something. But you haven’t learned what you think you’ve learned, because you haven’t bothered to establish whether theTooth Fairy really exists." – Harriet Hall


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 18, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


>


i love You for posting this and being You.


----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 18, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i love You for posting this and being You.


Feeling the love, thank you for carrying the torch & being you! Lovin you.


----------



## VegasWinner (Apr 19, 2016)

I do not consider myself an expert at energy with regards to the human body. I have studied physics at the graduate level, and physics teaches that we are energy. Energy with mostly empty space, like looking at the stars in space. I did not believe in Chakra's ten years ago, nor did I believe in Energy healing. However, having met people that do these activites, for a fee, and have done me for free for years, I believe, because I call tell the difference in pain and an absence of pain.

Chakra's are the energy centers of the body, that allows the body to communicate with the Universe. People have many names for the Power in the Universe, some call it GOD, Yawhee, Allah, The Wonderful Law of Life and Death, and Source Energy. All are correct, and none are wrong. Energy has one name energy. We all are balls of energy with atoms vibrating at high rates of speed. We are mostly empty space, with some vibrations occurring. Whether you believe in Physics or not, matters not. We are all energy creatures, just as everything in the Universe is an energy creature. 

Understanding how to manage your personal energy is a benefit to the rest of us. peace
namaste


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 19, 2016)

VegasWinner said:


> I do not consider myself an expert at energy with regards to the human body. I have studied physics at the graduate level, and physics teaches that we are energy. Energy with mostly empty space, like looking at the stars in space. I did not believe in Chakra's ten years ago, nor did I believe in Energy healing. However, having met people that do these activites, for a fee, and have done me for free for years, I believe, because I call tell the difference in pain and an absence of pain.
> 
> Chakra's are the energy centers of the body, that allows the body to communicate with the Universe. People have many names for the Power in the Universe, some call it GOD, Yawhee, Allah, The Wonderful Law of Life and Death, and Source Energy. All are correct, and none are wrong. Energy has one name energy. We all are balls of energy with atoms vibrating at high rates of speed. We are mostly empty space, with some vibrations occurring. Whether you believe in Physics or not, matters not. We are all energy creatures, just as everything in the Universe is an energy creature.
> 
> ...



"In fact, energy is not really a tangible "thing" at all. Energy is a measurement of something's ability to perform work. Given this context, when spiritualists talk about your body's energy fields, they're really saying nothing that's even remotely meaningful. Yet this kind of talk has become so pervasive in our society that the vast majority of Americans accept that energy exists as a self-contained force, floating around in glowing clouds, and can be commanded by spiritualist adepts to do just about anything.

There is well known authority for the simple, concrete, scientific definition of energy. Take Einstein's equation, E=mc2, that every schoolchild knows but so few spend the 30 seconds it takes to understand. Energy equals mass times the speed of light squared. Speed is a function of distance and time, so energy can be expressed in mass, distance, and time. That's how we define work that can be done: actual, physical work. Energy is a measurement of work. If I lift a rock, I'm inputting enough potential energy to dent the surface of the table one centimeter when I drop it. The calories of chemical potential energy that my bloodstream absorbs when I eat a Power Bar charge up my muscles enough to dig 100kg of dirt in my garden. Nowhere did Einstein discuss hovering glowing clouds, or fields of mystical power generated by human spirits.

When spiritualists discuss energy, don't blindly accept what they're saying simply because _energy _is a word you're familiar with, and that sounds scientific. In many cases, their usage of the word is meaningless. When you hear the word _energy_ casually used to explain a mystical force or capability, require clarification. Require that the energy be defined. Is it heat? Is it a spinning flywheel?"

https://skeptoid.com/episodes/4002


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 19, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> "In fact, energy is not really a tangible "thing" at all. Energy is a measurement of something's ability to perform work. Given this context, when spiritualists talk about your body's energy fields, they're really saying nothing that's even remotely meaningful. Yet this kind of talk has become so pervasive in our society that the vast majority of Americans accept that energy exists as a self-contained force, floating around in glowing clouds, and can be commanded by spiritualist adepts to do just about anything.
> 
> There is well known authority for the simple, concrete, scientific definition of energy. Take Einstein's equation, E=mc2, that every schoolchild knows but so few spend the 30 seconds it takes to understand. Energy equals mass times the speed of light squared. Speed is a function of distance and time, so energy can be expressed in mass, distance, and time. That's how we define work that can be done: actual, physical work. Energy is a measurement of work. If I lift a rock, I'm inputting enough potential energy to dent the surface of the table one centimeter when I drop it. The calories of chemical potential energy that my bloodstream absorbs when I eat a Power Bar charge up my muscles enough to dig 100kg of dirt in my garden. Nowhere did Einstein discuss hovering glowing clouds, or fields of mystical power generated by human spirits.
> 
> ...


What is the interface between the mechanicity of energy and how it affects us in our daily lives and relationships?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 20, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


> Feeling the love, thank you for carrying the torch & being you! Lovin you.


We all are carrying the torch, brother.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi Heisen. So why does science have to explain everything? It seems to me that when science can not explain something its dismissed as heresy.
Energy IS tangible.
I have a strange ability to feel it from people. Even you dear heart! 
Idk how or why I have this but it does run in my family.
I don't "predict the future" I just know stuff. I don't really have a good explanation that would satisfy 
I am reading you now as iI write this.
Please allow me to demonstrate for you. 
I come from the WHITE LIGHT of healing so do not be frightened.
We need to pm. I will try to pm you only once. 
I feel like it could be very eye opening for you. If your willing to go deeper within the self.
And yes I get very hi before hand.
Thank you, I will await the message


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 20, 2016)

BTW hasn't science already proved that even plants any living thing has energy & an auroa around it? Even my closed minded skeptical hub knows that


----------



## VegasWinner (Apr 20, 2016)

[QUOTE="There is well known authority for the simple, concrete, scientific definition of energy. Take Einstein's equation, E=mc2, that every schoolchild knows but so few spend the 30 seconds it takes to understand. Energy equals mass times the speed of light squared. Speed is a function of distance and time, so energy can be expressed in mass, distance, and time. That's how we define work that can be done: actual, physical work. Energy is a measurement of work. If I lift a rock, I'm inputting enough potential energy to dent the surface of the table one centimeter when I drop it. The calories of chemical potential energy that my bloodstream absorbs when I eat a Power Bar charge up my muscles enough to dig 100kg of dirt in my garden. Nowhere did Einstein discuss hovering glowing clouds, or fields of mystical power generated by human spirits.

When spiritualists discuss energy, don't blindly accept what they're saying simply because _energy _is a word you're familiar with, and that sounds scientific. In many cases, their usage of the word is meaningless. When you hear the word _energy_ casually used to explain a mystical force or capability, require clarification. Require that the energy be defined. Is it heat? Is it a spinning flywheel?"

https://skeptoid.com/episodes/4002[/QUOTE]
Focusing on that equation E=Mc2. Mass or a molecule, times the speed of light squared, the distance a molecule can move in a set time equal work. Your body is constantly working at the molecular level, you cannot see it is all. I am a retired Engineer, school trained, mentored by senior engineers, etc. I understand the work formula and energy. I am not a spiritualist, I am an open-minded person. I noted I am no expert in Chakra's, but my friend is. You can debate with her, she is on facebook, has her own website, and youtube outlet. Not me.

I do not blindly accept anything. I p;ointed out I had actual proof of the abilities of an energy worker and a chakra worker. Actual proof is not blind acceptance.

Energy creates heat. You really should talk to some experts on the matter. I am merely agreeing with what I feel. You are free to feel anyway you like, but not free to disparage others with a view different than yours. peace
namaste = My inherent noble nature bows in respect to your noble nature inherent within you.


----------



## VegasWinner (Apr 20, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> What is the interface between the mechanicity of energy and how it affects us in our daily lives and relationships?


Our heart. it is the heart that matters most, is what I was taught my my Mentor.
The video by April Fontana explains the relationship and howe to perform chakra opening. peace


----------



## VegasWinner (Apr 20, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Hi Heisen. So why does science have to explain everything? It seems to me that when science can not explain something its dismissed as heresy.
> Energy IS tangible.
> I have a strange ability to feel it from people. Even you dear heart!
> Idk how or why I have this but it does run in my family.
> ...


I was taught Science should be able to explain everything, in time, by my Mentors/Mentor, Josei Toda. There is proof we have influence over our environment. Dr. Emoto ->



it is a three minute video. peace.


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 20, 2016)

My mum is a reiki master, this just means she studied it fairly in depth. It's a Japanese (I think?) art of healing energy and focuses very much on the life force and chakras. I can do hands on reiki but I don't practice it much anymore except on myself or my fella if he's sick or has a headache or whatever. I don't pretend to understand how it works, but I know that it feels like it does. I feel it coming from my hands when I use it and I feel it throughout my body when I receive it. I'm not an idiot, I don't blindly believe every legend or myth that I stumble across on the internet, i don't see a meme on Facebook and then spout it as fact; I'm an intelligent, rational woman. Whether it's a placebo effect or not, I don't know, I couldn't say that isn't possible, but it feels real enough to me. I know that when I meditate, I go into the same mental state as when I perform reiki, and I can feel the chakras open when I meditate on them or when I receive a full body reiki treatment (which I haven't for years, mum doesn't need practice subjects anymore!), whether that is a real physical thing or the idea of something intangible, I always feel better for having focused on opening my chakras during meditation. It certainly isn't the only kind of meditation I use, or how I usually meditate, but it's definitely one that I always come back to over the years. I think we'd be a much better society if more of us made the effort to focus inwards more often, not in an egocentric way, but to reflect and relax. In fact, I think mindfulness should be taught from childhood, but I also completely respect that a lot of people enjoy the benefits of meditation without believing in the same things I do, chakras or whatever, and that's great for them. I've really put myself out there with this rambling, badly thought out post! I think what I'm trying to say is, it isn't the chakras that are important really, it's taking the time to be quiet and look within and reflect, to learn and find peace, and we should all do more of it. Happy 420


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi Vegas so no science cannot explain everything. What never no way!
All the best human experience cannot be separated by a subterfuge.or measured in a beakerbut in my most humble opinion one can go under the microscope to examine the inner self.
Science can't really explain: 
Compassion
Truth
Faith
Understanding
Empathy (my fav)
Those of us that have should share; be an example for others to gain it.
We all (I believe) have a much higher calling then what we know today. And the wise learn everyday & apply it tomorrow.
Nevertheless we think a lot alike in some ways
So Pow Pow Pow Pow I'm a straight shooter here so........,...
I Bow to the Divine within you dear heart!
I don't mind going toe to toe but....
I no like 
VERBAL CHASING!
Namaste dear friend.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 20, 2016)

One word Canna beautiful! I have studied Qigong and Tai Chi. I FEEL YOU gf lol!


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 20, 2016)

> Hi Heisen. So why does science have to explain everything? It seems to me that when science can not explain something its dismissed as heresy.
> Energy IS tangible.


No one has said science must explain everything, but when you use a word like energy in a scientific context, you evoke science.



> I have studied physics at the graduate level, and physics teaches that we are energy.


If you want to claim some special ability then fine, but don't pretend that a scientific understanding of energy backs you up. That's what's known as equivocation. It's like saying, "I find the Sun to be attractive, and scientists say the sun is hot, so they agree." When you talk about energy you are talking about a very different concept than scientists, and there is nothing inappropriate in pointing this out.

Let's also not throw around the term closed-minded to describe people who are skeptical of your claims. Being open-minded means the willingness to consider new information and ideas, it doesn't mean we also have to be convinced by them. I am willing to believe you have some sort of ability, but when I see you misusing scientific terms and misinterpreting scientific results it only convinces me that your ideas are half-baked at best.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 20, 2016)

VegasWinner said:


> I do not blindly accept anything. I p;ointed out I had actual proof of the abilities of an energy worker and a chakra worker. Actual proof is not blind acceptance.


Proof is a tricky word. I don't demand anything be proven, just demonstrated to a degree that it would be unreasonable to deny it. Plenty of double-blind studies have been done on healing energy, and, like most alternative forms of treatment, they cannot show themselves to work beyond a placebo effect. It would be very strange if these treatment only work when we are not looking too closely at them.



VegasWinner said:


> Energy creates heat. You really should talk to some experts on the matter. I am merely agreeing with what I feel. You are free to feel anyway you like, but not free to disparage others with a view different than yours. peace
> namaste = My inherent noble nature bows in respect to your noble nature inherent within you.


How can I talk to an expert about what you feel? You can feel whichever way you want, and you can talk about those feelings and express your thoughts on them, but if you confuse your feelings for science, don't be surprised when someone points it out, and don't mistake it for disparagement.

I think an expert would probably tell me that energy doesn't create heat, but rather heat is a form of energy. During energy transfer (work) some energy is lost due to heat exchange. So, is chakra energy subject to entropy?

Saying that living things are energy is, on some levels correct, but it is as meaningless as saying all cups of coffee are energy. You may as well say everything has volume - without further context you're not saying much.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 20, 2016)

VegasWinner said:


> I was taught Science should be able to explain everything, in time, by my Mentors/Mentor, Josei Toda. There is proof we have influence over our environment. Dr. Emoto ->
> 
> 
> 
> it is a three minute video. peace.


This video is sort of a wishful thinking version of the story. Although Dr Emoto does believe that consciousness can affect matter, even he admits that these experiments are preliminary and sloppy. For example, he looked at hundreds of crystals and picked the ones he thought best represented "peace" or "happiness" and then used artistic filters to make them look even more so.

Imagine if I wanted to prove that wearing a cannabis t-shirt could influence the shapes of clouds. So, everyday for six months I put on my cannabis shirt, went outside, and took dozens of pictures of clouds. Then, after six months, I look through all of my photos and pick the one that looks most like a pot leaf, and then use photoshop to give the cloud a slightly green tint, and declare my hypothesis proven. 

It shouldn't be hard to see that I've actually not performed a science experiment, but rather an exercise in confirmation bias.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 20, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> My mum is a reiki master, this just means she studied it fairly in depth. It's a Japanese (I think?) art of healing energy and focuses very much on the life force and chakras. I can do hands on reiki but I don't practice it much anymore except on myself or my fella if he's sick or has a headache or whatever. I don't pretend to understand how it works, but I know that it feels like it does. I feel it coming from my hands when I use it and I feel it throughout my body when I receive it. I'm not an idiot, I don't blindly believe every legend or myth that I stumble across on the internet, i don't see a meme on Facebook and then spout it as fact; I'm an intelligent, rational woman. Whether it's a placebo effect or not, I don't know, I couldn't say that isn't possible, but it feels real enough to me. I know that when I meditate, I go into the same mental state as when I perform reiki, and I can feel the chakras open when I meditate on them or when I receive a full body reiki treatment (which I haven't for years, mum doesn't need practice subjects anymore!), whether that is a real physical thing or the idea of something intangible, I always feel better for having focused on opening my chakras during meditation. It certainly isn't the only kind of meditation I use, or how I usually meditate, but it's definitely one that I always come back to over the years. I think we'd be a much better society if more of us made the effort to focus inwards more often, not in an egocentric way, but to reflect and relax. In fact, I think mindfulness should be taught from childhood, but I also completely respect that a lot of people enjoy the benefits of meditation without believing in the same things I do, chakras or whatever, and that's great for them. I've really put myself out there with this rambling, badly thought out post! I think what I'm trying to say is, it isn't the chakras that are important really, it's taking the time to be quiet and look within and reflect, to learn and find peace, and we should all do more of it. Happy 420



I agree with your central point. Mindfulness is useful and important to understanding ourselves and the reality around us. Just because meditation often gets lumped in with pseudoscientific nonsense doesn't mean it's useless. 

https://youarenotsosmart.com/2015/10/23/yanss-061-how-to-willfully-alter-your-brains-ability-to-willfully-alter-your-brains-abilities/


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 20, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> I agree with your central point. Mindfulness is useful and important to understanding ourselves and the reality around us. Just because meditation often gets lumped in with pseudoscientific nonsense doesn't mean it's useless.
> 
> https://youarenotsosmart.com/2015/10/23/yanss-061-how-to-willfully-alter-your-brains-ability-to-willfully-alter-your-brains-abilities/


Exactly. I've added the link to my playlist, it looks interesting, thanks. I use a lot of CBT & REBT in my work and it's very much about the power of consciously thinking differently in order to make positive changes in your life; I've seen people make massive changes, some are like different people when they get into it, and they're always really grateful but the fact is that they did it all themselves by just looking at things differently and making decisions differently than they usually would. It's actually really interesting. I think that's kind of the same thing.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh my goodness let it go man! Onto the next episode 
Get off that merry go round lol
Jeeezzz
Your the type of man who chases around the house when the other is trying to get away from the argument.
I can tell you that much.
I hope your beloved "science" gets you a good seat @ the table in the afterlife. 
Don't look now, but are You Wearing Your Soul On Your Face?


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 20, 2016)

Sorry Heisen I sounded like a total bitch &_ I am definitely not your thoughts are well balanced & interesting. Happy 420!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 20, 2016)

VegasWinner said:


> Our heart. it is the heart that matters most, is what I was taught my my Mentor.
> The video by April Fontana explains the relationship and howe to perform chakra opening. peace


Yep, for some that can be an interface, takes work though.


----------



## VegasWinner (Apr 21, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Hi Vegas so no science cannot explain everything. What never no way!
> All the best human experience cannot be separated by a subterfuge.or measured in a beakerbut in my most humble opinion one can go under the microscope to examine the inner self.
> Science can't really explain:
> Compassion
> ...


I said science will explain everything in time. You used a double negative so I do not understand your statement. watch the video, 3 minutes long, I posted that is the science behind emotions. peace
namaste


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 23, 2016)

sorry man i just now am able to load entire vid.post: 12526674 said:


> I said science will explain everything in time. You used a double negative so I do not understand your statement. watch the video, 3 minutes long, I posted that is the science behind emotions. peace
> namaste


Sorry man i


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2016)

New Age United said:


> I do believe that I have mastered my chi, by mastering Zen, yes I know they are different philosophies Zen has nothing to do with the chi but by quieting my mind I was able to become directly aware of my chi as it is in the body and affecting the mind, I was able to gain control of my chi by surrendering resistance to it, and like a spinning wheel that no longer has force acting upon it eventually both my negative and positive emotions lost momentum and became still. I am a paranoid schizophrenic and trust me it was a matter of survival for this to happen. I respect your opinions heisenberg, do you believe that the chi exists or no? I wanta start a debate damn it the philosophy thread is dead.


Can you tell me how I can identify chi energy and separate it from non-chi energy? Assume my spiritual sensitivity is zero. Ideally I would like to use a mechanical sensor so that i may be objective and quantitative. After all, ALL energy is a quantity. What sort of mechanism qualifies?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Can you tell me how I can identify chi energy and separate it from non-chi energy? Assume my spiritual sensitivity is zero. Ideally I would like to use a mechanical sensor so that i may be objective and quantitative. After all, ALL energy is a quantity. What sort of mechanism qualifies?


What ?


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What ?


I am asking how I can test whether an energy is chi or non-chi.

For that I need dimensions (ideally a conversion to joules, the classic measure of any and all energy) and some sort of instrument to detect and measure it. If it cannot be measured the term "energy" may not correctly be used.

If you are using "energy" in a subjective sense, please pardon my intrusion. Even so, if you can help me understand and describe the _characteristics_ of chi, I might learn something. I am operating from my own article of faith: that the physics of spirit are real but we aren't there yet. But scientists are beginning to instrument the "paranormal" and beginning to learn stuff. That enthralls me. It offers a way out of religion and into the next step of being conscious. I hope.

~edit~ I must ask. Did Solve really eat Caligula?


----------



## ovo (May 10, 2016)

This may help begin to visualize the chi


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 10, 2016)

Chaka?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 11, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I am asking how I can test whether an energy is chi or non-chi.
> 
> For that I need dimensions (ideally a conversion to joules, the classic measure of any and all energy) and some sort of instrument to detect and measure it. If it cannot be measured the term "energy" may not correctly be used.
> 
> ...


My apologies but I cannot answer Your first question due to it's deep scientific basis.... I dont follow.

However I can explain chi . . . Chi, Prana, ENERGY . . .* It is all relative.*
I would research chakra energies if I were You to further explain the universal energy that resides within Us all....

*One could say that DMT is chi.*


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> My apologies but I cannot answer Your first question due to it's deep scientific basis.... I dont follow.
> 
> However I can explain chi . . . Chi, Prana, ENERGY . . .* It is all relative.*
> I would research chakra energies if I were You to further explain the universal energy that resides within Us all....
> ...


I would love to research chakra energy but it is my way to seek the objective parts first. I have a scientific bias; to that I admit. I am very partial to a branch of human endeavor whose core maxim is "Don't take my word for it. Test the hypothesis with serious intent of falsifying it, and with objective means other workers in the field could reproduce. If the hypothesis survives, you get to keep going."

Contrast with the humanities and our lore of experience with spirit/spirits. many of those accounts are beautiful, which arouses in me a believer's bias. That attitude is the immediate death of rational inquiry. If it is purely subjective, I won't trust my findings. I am astonished at my mind's capacity to lie to itself. That is why i am focusing on nonaware sensors. It lessens the "observer effect" and "observer bias" cognition traps into which I so easily fall.

That said, I do not doubt that chakra energy exists. I believe physics will catch up, to the gain of both science and philosophy.

~edit~ I have taken DMT. It has aroused some fantastic ideation on my part but nothing that I can identify as "wisdom from outside myself". I find my experience to be purely subjective and thus beyond proper test.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I would love to research chakra energy but it is my way to seek the objective parts first. I have a scientific bias; to that I admit. I am very partial to a branch of human endeavor whose core maxim is "Don't take my word for it. Test the hypothesis with serious intent of falsifying it, and with objective means other workers in the field could reproduce. If the hypothesis survives, you get to keep going."
> 
> Contrast with the humanities and our lore of experience with spirit/spirits. many of those accounts are beautiful, which arouses in me a believer's bias. That attitude is the immediate death of rational inquiry. If it is purely subjective, I won't trust my findings. I am astonished at my mind's capacity to lie to itself. That is why i am focusing on nonaware sensors. It lessens the "observer effect" and "observer bias" cognition traps into which I so easily fall.
> 
> ...


Have You been doing any research or learning on chakras, @Canna????


----------



## VegasWinner (Jan 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Have You been doing any research or learning on chakras, @Canna????


I have a teacher for Chakras here 



namaste


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2017)

VegasWinner said:


> I have a teacher for Chakras here
> 
> 
> 
> namaste


Bless


----------

